# problems with Arrowhead Performance



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I usually don't bash suppliers in an open forum, but I think you all need to be aware of my dealings with Arrowhead Performance since they are mentioned in some of the threads on this forum. I ordered some parts from Arrowhead back on April 4th. I was told by Dan that the parts would be available and shipped to me in no later than 3 weeks. That time came and past and after numerous emails and phone calls (7 days worth) I finally get a reply from Jeremy at Arrowhead. He explains about a delay in receiving the parts and promises them to me by May 13th. Since I really wanted the parts I agreed. (dumb move on my part) The 13th came and went with no parts and no word from Arrowhead. More emails and phone calls and about 4 days later came a reply that half of the parts were shipped and I got a tracking number. The rest of the parts would ship at the end of the week. The end of the week came with no shipment of parts. Another round of being ignored by phone and email followed. I got my credit card company involved and was then told by Jeremy the parts were shipped and I would get a tracking number on Monday. That didn't happen and for 9 days I was ignored. I threatened legal action and finally received a reply be email that my parts were not shipped and for 9 days they were dodging me. Now I'm also told by Jeremy that he has contactef Jim at Gravana Tuning and he has the parts I need and will be shipping them to me by air freight. 3 days pass and no parts. I call and email Arrowhead and get no reply. I call Jim at Gravana and he has no idea what I am talking about, but says it has happened before. Again I get my credit card company involved and Can at Arrowhead contacts me to say there was a miscommunication between myself and Jeremy. I have the emails stating what Jeremy said. He flat out lied, numerous times. Anyway Dan talks to Gravana and Jim gets the parts out to me right away with a tracking number. The only thing is there are still 2 parts that Dan told Jim he would ship. I'm getting the run around from Arrowhead still about them. Numerous emails and phone calls with no reply. Jim at Gravana Tuning was really great in this whole thing. I will definately be doing business with him again, but I will never deal with Arrowhead Performance again and would advise anyone to beware. This is what I went through with them. You can never reach them, either by phone or email. To get a reply from them you have to threaten some kind of action. And I was just plain lied to on more than one ocassion.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Not the first post mentioning this kind of nightmare. Sounds like they're having cash flow problems or something. Just stay after them. 

I am just speculating here, but when firms are that screwed up -- they could go belly up at any moment. Of course, I've also heard that they're so busy that they're backlogged -- but, come on, how hard is it to get a high school kid in for the summer to do nothing but get in touch with people and let them know what the status of their orders are.

Good luck.


----------



## WRA (Jun 17, 2005)

Good info. Thank you.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Don't think I'll be dealing w/ them! Try using GTODEALER for future orders, he's been great to work with! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

gameover said:


> Thanks for the info! Don't think I'll be dealing w/ them! Try using GTODEALER for future orders, he's been great to work with! :cheers


Agreed, he is!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks guys! I try to do everything possible to help all of you guys out, if you want to contact me just pm me! :cheers


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

The story continues. Not a sole from Arrowhead Performance has contacted me since They worked out the deal With Gravana to send me parts. I have left emails and phone messages, but without any reply. I have also been told that my parts may have been used on a car they were building. I found out from the manufacturer that he could make my parts and ship them in 3 days. Looks like it is lawyer time. Dealing with Arrowhead Performance is a risky, at best, proposition.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Just to keep you informed. I have talked to a supplier of Arrowhead Performance and he can't get in touch with them either. He says he has parts they have ordered, but can't pay for. Seems they are broke. Beware of any dealings with them. I should no more about this deal soon.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update! Good luck! :cheers


----------



## HRJ (Mar 29, 2005)

Familiar tune...

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=59


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Not trying to crash your party.....
Apparently AP isnt the only one with problems.
Im still waiting on an air box from MPD that I ordered in March.  
Hope you get all your stuff.

Bill


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

I have read similar stuff on other boards about AP. Let the buyer beware it`s a damn shame..................
Mike


----------



## alias (Jul 20, 2005)

Yepper, same song heard around the net with these guys. This maybe the worse I've heard so far though.. flat out lying instead of avoidance.


----------



## scottsven (Oct 8, 2004)

*Ditto...*

Had the same type of things happen with me. Promises - broken, Calls - No answer, E-mails - no response.

A hell of a way to run a biz. :agree Too bad - They really had a good thing going! Some people just don't get it. 

Want more info about APs bad performance....LS1Forum is FULL of it. Beware...


----------

